# Tony Cecchine's Lucky 13 Catch Wrestling Exercises



## Phil Elmore

I've recently had the opportunity to review Tony Cecchine's Lucky 13, which is aimed specifically toward the "combat athlete."  It's a great workout and a nicely made tape.


----------



## Phil Elmore

With the release of the magazine, I can finally reveal that...

...this article was published at circularstrengthmag.com...

...which is Scott Sonnon's new _Full Circle_ e-zine.  I strongly urge anyone interested in fitness and conditioning, and particularly circular strength training, to take a look -- the magazine is completely free and a great resource.


----------



## arnisador

Mr. Elmore's article is here:
http://www.circularstrengthmag.com/march2003/philelmore1.html


----------

